# Ford Eco boost



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Who here is running one for an everyday work truck? How much are you towing with it? And so you like. 

I'm running a 2015 diesel and love it, however it's expensive and I may be able to get by with something smaller. I think the Eco boost may be that answer.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you own your current 2015 diesel?


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, I trade out every year or so.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an '11 with the max tow package. It's not a work vehicle since I'm an employee, but I've towed boats and our dump trailer with it with no problems. I plan starting my own company in the next year or so and I'll be getting a 7x16 for it to pull around. I'm pretty confident in it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well it has a better torque curve than the dodge Diesel model and more TQ than the Ford I5 diesel. My mate has it in his f150 a toes a heavy ass bear trailer and it does real well. If I get the transit I'm getting the ecoboost over the diesel.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I guess nobody is running an eco boost ford.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

country_huck said:


> Well I guess nobody is running an eco boost ford.



There are people with them on here. Just guess they missed the thread.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't have the eco boost but I do have the 6.2L in an F250 platform. It has been a great motor for me without the expenses of the diesel. I pull a 16' trailer for work every day and it has been excellent. Pulled a 30' camp trailer up to the mountains a couple weekends ago and it was awesome again!

Just a thought.....


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Don't have the eco boost but I do have the 6.2L in an F250 platform. It has been a great motor for me without the expenses of the diesel. I pull a 16' trailer for work every day and it has been excellent. Pulled a 30' camp trailer up to the mountains a couple weekends ago and it was awesome again!
> 
> Just a thought.....



What gear ratio you running?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Had a customer say he was getting 14 mpg with his 2014 eco boost. But thats not the aluminum body. Personally I'd be disappointed with only 14 mpg. He did say he had a lead foot though, and that was without a trailer.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

country_huck said:


> What gear ratio you running?


3.73, I average 9.5 mpg pulling my trailer. I have not figured my mpg without the trailer but I believe it's around 13.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Builders Inc. said:


> Had a customer say he was getting 14 mpg with his 2014 eco boost. But thats not the aluminum body. Personally I'd be disappointed with only 14 mpg. He did say he had a lead foot though, and that was without a trailer.



That's one thing I keep hearing that nobody is getting what ford says it gets in mileage.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> 3.73, I average 9.5 mpg pulling my trailer. I have not figured my mpg without the trailer but I believe it's around 13.



That's not horrible. I'm getting around 10 pulling my trailer with a lifetime average of about 15. The only time I get descent gas mileage is when I'm empty on the interstate, I can manage 19-20mpg. I have not been overly impressed with the 2015 diesels gas mileage.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

country_huck said:


> That's one thing I keep hearing that nobody is getting what ford says it gets in mileage.



I get more than ford says on the 5.4. I should only get 17mpg on highway but I get 19mpg. I have to drive like a granny though. The ecoboost is harder to get what they say though because it's real hard not to have a lead foot. My mate drives his on boost constantly and his avg is same as mine at 14mpg if he takes it easy it goes upto 16mpg and on the highway he hits 19-20mpg. Still no better than the 5.4 but the extra TQ sure is nice so low down too. I think it's a good trade. No increase in MPG but way better TQ curve for towing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Such advancements in fuel economy. My 38 year old truck gets 10.5 towing whatever I can put behind it. 

Most ecoboost owners have a hard time not driving them like a race car.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep, I average 14-15 not towing. And I have a lead foot. I love having a turbo, makes driving my wife's expedition feel like driving a bus


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I get 11-12 with my 06 5.4 pulling my trailer everyday


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Such advancements in fuel economy. My 38 year old truck gets 10.5 towing whatever I can put behind it.
> 
> Most ecoboost owners have a hard time not driving them like a race car.


It's amazing with all the 'technology' involved in these vehicles we basically sit at the same point we were 10, 20 or more years ago - with less overall strength.

Funny how that 'just happens to stay that way'...:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Creter said:


> It's amazing with all the 'technology' involved in these vehicles we basically sit at the same point we were 10, 20 or more years ago - with less overall strength.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how that 'just happens to stay that way'...:whistling



The one thing your wrong about is strength. The design of these vehicles have made them vastly stronger than ever before. The f150 having as much or more payload capacity tests to make sure they perform with given specs shows they have never been stronger. The down side is there way more electronics and mechanicals in these new vehicles. My drivers side mirror was $1050 to replace not to long ago.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine was 12 bucks at the truck stop.:laughing:


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Mar 28, 2015)

Creter said:


> It's amazing with all the 'technology' involved in these vehicles we basically sit at the same point we were 10, 20 or more years ago - with less overall strength.
> 
> Funny how that 'just happens to stay that way'...:whistling


All gasoline consumption savings due to better engine management, better manufacturing, etc. But all that is limited, the amount of chemical energy contained in the gasoline. When you pull a trailer the amount of energy required is so great that all savings referenced are overshadowed by consumption required to move this great body composed of the truck and the trailer.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

Not a ford but I can get 15-17 empty and 12-14 with a trailer in my 6.4 Hemi with 4:10 gears. I have heard there are some discrepancies in the Eco listed MPG


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

My dad's BIL has a 2015 F-150 with a 2.7L Ecoboost, empty he's averaging 20.8mpg in a crew cab Lariat. Still plenty of power, he says, but he's an F&I manager at a Ford dealer so he mostly hauls air.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

It looks like it's come to a matter of just because the Eco boost "can" pull my trailer it's probably not going to be safe, there is just not enough truck to handle many of the potential what if scenarios.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I think with the right equipment the f150s are very capable machines. But I feel the same way you do and am very happy with my 250. I had an 2002 F350, 5.4L with a 9' utility bed and it got worse mpg than my 2011 6.2L pulling my 16' trailer. So I have way more power and better mpg.

The only thing would be ride quality. I have never felt this way about any truck but it really bothers others to feel a couple bumps here and there.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

country_huck said:


> It looks like it's come to a matter of just because the Eco boost "can" pull my trailer it's probably not going to be safe, there is just not enough truck to handle many of the potential what if scenarios.



I think if you set it up for towing they can be safe. I added air bags to the back of my truck after I bought it and it made a huge difference with trailer sway and overall control. Stock the suspensions are to soft even in the f250s


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I think if you set it up for towing they can be safe. I added air bags to the back of my truck after I bought it and it made a huge difference with trailer sway and overall control. Stock the suspensions are to soft even in the f250s



How much are you towing with your F-150?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

country_huck said:


> How much are you towing with your F-150?



My everyday trailer is ~4000 lbs and I have garage in the bed frequently. 

I also tow a 6 x 12 dump from time to time


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

You can pull more now safely than you ever could. 

I did my fair share behind a SBC carbed suburban. the BBC's weren't that much better. 7mpg towing, and no power to spare. Coupled with less precise steering, 3 speed auto, undersized radiators, and surge brakes on the trailer, I'll take any one of these new pickups with sway control, big 4 wheel disc brakes, and integrated tow controllers.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

Just pulled a stuck cat skid steer out with a tow strap. I didn't think it was gonna pull it out, but did it with little effort


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

MDjim said:


> Just pulled a stuck cat skid steer out with a tow strap. I didn't think it was gonna pull it out, but did it with little effort



I'm not denying there a bad a** little motor, I'm just not convinced that half ton truck can handle towing 8k pounds everyday and do it as safe as a 3/4 ton. And I really don't want to find out the hard way. 

Now what I would love to see is a v-8 eco boost in a 3/4ton truck. 👍🏻


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

not a ford guy, drove a v6 2011 for a month a year ago. heres my notes

the compass was off 15 degrees or so.......sound funny untill you get in the ozarks

the cruze SUCKED on any kind of high speed roads with much hills, on i-40 in ok and AR there was an 8+ mph fluctuation at 70 mph. and that variable whatever the crap it is was always cycling

The head rest SUCKS if our 6'1" and have bad neck

the truck said I avgd 18 mpg but my receipts showed closer to 15, same trip in my old 88 c1500 with a 4.3 and more of a load was 22 mpg, i think my c3500 with the 5.7 vortec would have done better then the eco on the road
bought all I know other then FORD circled the problem


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Red Adobe said:


> i think my c3500 with the 5.7 vortec would have done better then the eco on the road






5.7 = 255 HP ......330 ft/lb torque

ecoboost = 365 HP ......420 ft/torque

I'm sure with over 100hp less it pulled better than the chevy.:no:


Unless you just drove the 3.7 v6 . That's not the ecoboost but has similar numbers to the 5.7


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

not sure what ecoboost i was driving but as i said it had issues with hills at cruise, and that was without a trailer just full otherwise. 

What I meant was fuel wise.......epa and manufacturers can spout all they want about MPG but real world calculations are often different due to many factors...... Engine/trans condition, Tune , tires and so on.

I also didn't say the 3500 was stock. Heads + intake , decked, port matched and polished, Air Raid w/ k&N , headers with low restricted cats, Msd, The trans has been worked over, and a tuned chip to run it all. Rolling on 31.5 x 10.5s
MPG is 18-24 for a 1 ton 4 door longbed and when I set the cruise its within 1 mph


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

A friend of mine has a 2013 Ecoboost, it's got a mad amount of torque at fairly low RPMs, but doesn't have that low end pull off the line like a diesel does. Cruising on a road at 90km/h my hemi was doing about 13L/100k and his truck was doing around 11.5L/100K.

One thing I did notice about the ford was the seats in the front were vastly more comfortable than my dodge. I'd consider one for my next purchase.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

If a half ton would work for me if probably get the ecoboost


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I just looked up the HP of the 5.0 in the f-150. it's 385!!

wow

the dodge ram is 395:blink:


remember when the dodge magnum had 210 hp like 20 yrs ago and we thought that was good.
:laughing:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

is a 250 better for towing 8500 lbs? Sure. but a 550 is even better than a 250!!

a diesel pusher RV is better than a conversion van too, which is better than a pop up, which is better than a tent. 

I'd still take a 2015 f150 to tow 8500 lbs with ecoboost than my old 92 chevy PU, it even being 3/4 ton. As long as the springs in the back are stiff, I'd imagine not too many issues.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Well after talking with my accountant I was advised to buy a new truck for this year. I'm not sure if I want to buy a ford 350 or another 2500.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> If a half ton would work for me if probably get the ecoboost


That for hauling the zoom boom?


----------

